# Collegiate American Reviews



## sbrink1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with Collegiate American School? We are having all of the complications anyone would have if they weren't positive they were moving until now and have 2 primary school age children. 

Any info is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mazenumari (Mar 29, 2014)

hi 

i have bad experience in this school . gr 6 daughter . the school is new so many teacher changes


----------

